# Pearl Harbor hero and Medal of Honor recipient dies at 100



## blink13 (May 29, 2010)

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/may/27/john-finn-hero-at-pearl-harbor-dies-at-100/

Medal of Honor citation - http://www.homeofheroes.com/moh/citations_living/ii_n_finn.html


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## MJS (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## knuckleheader (May 30, 2010)

I saw him on the history channel the other day. Funny guy. I'm glad he lived a long full life.


R.I.P. Mr. Finn

Ous!


----------



## seasoned (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 30, 2010)

All honour to a valorous soul.  A man to emulate to be sure.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

